
Swedbank terminates the secure E-card service - Moru
https://www.swedbank.se/privat/kort-och-betalningar/kort/logga-in-e-kort/#!/
======
Moru
> Why does Swedbank remove service e-cards? >The reason we choose to remove
> the service e-card is because the systems are getting old and can not be
> adapted to today's needs.

